# please read, and vote. another meeting place for next year Texas aquatic's.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

EDIT: RIchard called me and talked to page owner of texas aquatics and said he would host us for the whole year. club members and members to be we need you to pick what day (Sunday or Saturn-day ) and what time you would like to have meeting, and which weekends you want to have it on first, second, third, or last of each month thanks.

Address: 6908 Baker Blvd, Richland Hills, TX 76118
Phone817) 537-2102


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My schedule changes all the time, so choice of weekend does not really matter to me.

That is a very generous offer! And it would simplify things for the club. Texas Aquatics is a better place than Pet Land/Aquatic Paradise. When we had a meeting at Texas Aquatics before, we met at the back of the store in the sales area. This was a little crowded, and inconvenient for the store owners who were trying to wait on customers. Would the back room be available? It would be easier for us and for normal store operations.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm thinking end of Jan, Saturday at 1pm.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

That date works for me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you mean 30 January? I have added a poll to the thread so members can easily vote.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

That's the one day this month I can't do


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

Do I need to pay my dues again?


----------

